# Flipkart may have just become the first Indian billion dollar Internet company



## Tenida (Sep 14, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/IeQre.jpg




> While much is said about India being a service oriented, rather than product oriented country, several e-commerce startups have emerged over the last couple of years to prove that India can also nurture Internet companies which can compete with companies in the Silicon Valley. One such startup is Flipkart.com.
> 
> Hailed as India’s Amazon.com, Flipkart is close to raising $150 million in a PE round of funding from General Atlantic Partners in one of the biggest ever deals for an Indian Internet firm, making it the first Indian Internet company to sport a billion dollar valuation, as revealed by VCCircle.
> 
> ...


*Source*

*
The Making of Flipkart*
*Flipkart founders Sachin Bansal and Binny Bansal share their approaches to building an e-commerce company.*


> VCCircle Ecommerce Investment Forum 2010 featured India’s most watched and exciting e-commerce company, Flipkart. Founders of Flipkart, Sachin Bansal & Binny Bansal, were in an engaging conversation with Mohanjit Jolly, Executive Director, Draper Fisher Jurvetson. Read on for the duo’s business story, the Flipkart 'Aha' moments and the nuts and bolts of raising an e-commerce company.
> 
> Mohanjit Jolly (MJ): When was the brainstorm? And where did the idea of Flipkart come from?
> 
> ...


*Source*


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

They deserve it IMO .

One of the best online websites . They can be as big as Bestbuy


----------



## asingh (Sep 14, 2011)

Well deserved for sure.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 14, 2011)

Ya. they did it. we need more such companies operating in India to change the face of Internet e-commerce.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

The sheer amount of professionalism Flipkart shows, I too have a sense, that it's going to be big.
India NEEDS startups like Flipkart, and e-commerce, people can rely on! I wish all the best to Bansal Brothers!

Btw, Amazon is about to launch for India in 2012! That's news!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

They completely deserve this. They have give the Cash on Delivery option on almost all of their products which I think deserve credit 

I hope they continue giving us such awesome deals on their Books


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Hats off to them.


----------



## jsjs (Sep 14, 2011)

Good to see such growth of indian companies


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2011)

Great news!! I have contributed a lot!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Btw, Amazon is about to launch for India in 2012! That's news!



Best joke ever


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ Why?
Its ncie to see flipkart has already become large company, thanks to the absence of amazon, very much restricted version of ebay and also we have to remember that there is no website like newegg in India.
But their real test will start when amazon will start operating in India (but is amazon does like ebay, then flipkart will win).


----------



## baccilus (Sep 14, 2011)

I love Flipkart and recommend them to all my friends. But things will get really interesting if Amazon really comes to India next year.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, they really deserve it.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Best online website for books,games,computer accesaries and movies but we are waiting for website for computer hardware goods like newegg in india.


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 14, 2011)

They have the best service!!!! swift and well packaged delivery and quality products.....they should now also deal with much wider range of computer products!!!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> Best joke ever



Following is a quote from article posted in first post of this thread.



> Now that Amazon is reportedly entering India in early 2012, this news becomes even more significant, considering that Amazon has previously, and unsuccessfully, tried acquiring the company, with Flipkart demanding a very high buyout price.


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

i think amazon will again bid for flipkart after seeing its huge success!!!!


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

Very much possible.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2011)

flipkart, am too happy for you to see this ! kudos !! may you keep growing exponentially....

thanks tenida for sharing this with us


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

i think flip-kart should not sell out to anyone!!! it is necessary to maintain its own identity as a true Indian brand!!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 15, 2011)

business is not operated with emotions or patriotism 
business is business. everything has a price


----------



## Tenida (Sep 15, 2011)

^^Well said buddy.



kilroyquasar said:


> flipkart, am too happy for you to see this ! kudos !! may you keep growing exponentially....
> 
> thanks tenida for sharing this with us



You're welcome buddy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 15, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> business is not operated with emotions or patriotism
> business is business. everything has a price



And sometimes those emotive decisions can very well pay off. See Twitter.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 15, 2011)

Even If Amazon.com tries to purchase it again...They shouldn't sell it...Enough of giving potential money bags to outsiders..This is India's thing...
In your Face amazon...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2011)

How is flipkart?Anyone here used it yet??Is it reliable?


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

Very very reliable. Purchased twice, amounting to 16k. Very fast too.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes extremely reliable.Purchased about Rs.8K books from them.Free and very fast shipping.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 15, 2011)

If flipkart is reading this.... Guys pls start something like newegg.....


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, that would make it a one-stop shop for online buyers.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Btw, Amazon is about to launch for India in 2012! That's news!



this is indeed TRUE! I also had read an article somewhere, which mentioned that Amazon is already buying and investing in warehouses, all over India!


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^ great news!!!! this will totally throw the competition wide open.....expect huge price drops and discounts!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe I should refrain buying O1 for some more time now...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 16, 2011)

^^by the time Amazon lands here, O1 wud definitely get its retirement!


----------



## Alok (Sep 16, 2011)

Flipkart is great .I'll buy Diablo 3 there

When ever it'll release


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 16, 2011)

i have been pondering over how to manage funds for the loads of books lying in my wishlist over at my flipkart account....hehe......flipkart ki jai ho !


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And sometimes those emotive decisions can very well pay off. See Twitter.



That's an exception.



sumesara said:


> If flipkart is reading this.... Guys pls start something like newegg.....



Will be great if they do at reasonable price.


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> ^^^ great news!!!! this will totally throw the competition wide open.....expect huge price drops and discounts!!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 16, 2011)

Couldn't Find the speakers that i wanted on Flipkart, couldn't find the few computer peripherals that i needed on Flipkart, forget competitive pricing for any. And story wasn't different with Mobile. Limited range, with about 6 to 8 % higher priced than the other sites. 
  This makes me think and ponder. 
      What's with the million dollar funding that they are getting..? Or is this eye wash for that Foreign funding...!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> That's an exception.


For an Indian startup, to reach this level of success is already exceptional in any case. If they have already been exceptionally successful for what they have done, why not risk it a bit further?


----------



## rosemolr (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah...They really deserve it guys..so far i had purchased books and stuff worth of 10k...the best thing about flipkart is their super duper fast shipping...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2011)

^+1

of some books which i ordered day before y'day, one just arrived today !! flipkart is the cherry on the cream


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2011)

got my book within 2days. last few orders took 5-7 days. cool


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 17, 2011)

nice share


----------



## vickybat (Sep 17, 2011)

Flipkart rocks


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 19, 2011)

they really desesve it. Good job!!


----------

